# help needed to start billing company



## aaytes (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone:  I am in the process of working with a service provider to start my own billing service.  She is asking to see the contract I would use between myself and the medical provider.  Could anyone share a copy of the contract you have with your billing agencies (you could omit the sensative names, etc.)?  If anyone has such a contract they are willing to share please email it directly to me at aaytes@sunflower.com.  I'd appreciate the help getting this business started.  fyi - I will have an attorney review my final draft, but I need something to get me started.  Thanks for your help!


----------

